# ToolBet, a new Android app for soccer stats and forecasts



## john_66 (Dec 9, 2017)

ToolBet released as an andoid app, and in the near future will deploy an iOS app too.

The app uses a huge database with thousands of maches, and provides statistical analysis and forecasts.
Uses a cutting edge back-end platform to handle a social community of fans and tippers.
The users create their own personal betting profiles, all at the cloud, allowing synchronization between their mobile devices.


----------



## MereditHrain (May 15, 2018)

ok, will check


----------

